# Control Panel Problems



## Cearid (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Mods,
_ don't know if this has been brought to anyones attention yet but there seems to be a problem with some users CP. I seem to have problems with my subscribed threads. I have every thread that I posted in over the last two months. Even ones that I hadn't posted in for over a month. I couldn't seem to just get the recent ones to show. 

Also there seems to be a few other people that are experiencing similar things. Heres a link to a thread I found: _https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/51114-just-me-forum-acting-all.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*Yeah. My threads don't even show up in the new posts section.*

*Strange. I thought I was black listed ot something for a while there.*

*Lacy*


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 17, 2008)

I am experiencing the same thing, all subscribed thread are showing as new even old ones like a month old. The ones I reply to don't show up in new posts or my rollitup. If I refresh it sometimes shows up, but all the threads are there again. Hm. I thought it was just me.


----------



## potroast (Feb 17, 2008)

Rollitup made a change recently, and because of it all posts from the last 3 weeks were marked as unread. I think this will all work out in time, he's just trying to improve our viewing pleasure.

HTH


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*Yeah well we don't like it*






*I'm soooo kidding wif ya*



*lacy*


potroast said:


> Rollitup made a change recently, and because of it all posts from the last 3 weeks were marked as unread. I think this will all work out in time, he's just trying to improve our viewing pleasure.
> 
> HTH


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 17, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yeah well we don't like it*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
no you weren't.......we don't like it


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 17, 2008)

why don't we see threads we post in?


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*ok ok .......*



Zekedogg said:


> no you weren't.......we don't like it


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*I know*

*So it's not just me. I thought I was losing it for a while there.*


*Oh who am I kidding.*


*I lost it a long time ago.*

*Lacy*


fdd2blk said:


> why don't we see threads we post in?


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 17, 2008)

then someone else posts and it pops up


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*Yeah. You just posted in this thread but can't see it until NOW when I post.*

*Its weird.*

*But it makes me feel better that other people are experiencing the same thing*

*Lacy*


kayasgarden said:


> then someone else posts and it pops up


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah its shitty RIU....can we have the old way back pleaseI wont discuss sex for 1 full day


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*Oh pleaseeeee.*

*Zeke honey Dawggg.*

*You can't go an hour without it.*


Zekedogg said:


> yeah its shitty RIU....can we have the old way back pleaseI wont discuss sex for 1 full day


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Im trying to do all of us a favor here


----------



## Lacy (Feb 17, 2008)

*OMG Zeke. I just noticed your avatar.*
*Accept christ and get a free play station 2*

*OMG forgive me dear religious people BUT that is hilarious*

*Lacy*


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 17, 2008)

mine is diffrent i can see your post but once i post it is not in the new post section

also my rollitup is all fucked up


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 17, 2008)

yea me too i was posting cars in fdd's cat thread and i though it got me in trouble


----------



## Lacy (Feb 18, 2008)

*Oh no*
*Posting 'cars' in fdd's 'cat' thread.*





*Well OFF with your head then*




*Thats really funny*


*lacy*


kayasgarden said:


> yea me too i was posting cars in fdd's cat thread and i though it got me in trouble


----------



## Ratty696 (Feb 18, 2008)

I just found this thread and now I'm relieved its not just me. I thought I did something wrong. hope this gets worked out soon.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 22, 2008)

It will only take a week or so for this to get all sorted out once your old threads have been removed only the new threads will show up. What was happening was users that were logged in for 9 minutes the system automatically marked all the threads as being read.


----------



## Cearid (Feb 22, 2008)

Cheers!....


----------



## Lacy (Feb 24, 2008)

*Oh good. thanks 'cause it is getting a bit frustrating*


rollitup said:


> It will only take a week or so for this to get all sorted out once your old threads have been removed only the new threads will show up. What was happening was users that were logged in for 9 minutes the system automatically marked all the threads as being read.


----------

